# Still having forum problems



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi,

I am still having forum problems. Various errors messages, not being able to access the the forum at all, problems with pm's and posting etc...

Even the support email link does not work?

I know there are problems with Firefox which is why I am using Explora, but there are still problems with that?

Can you please tell me when these problems are going to be sorted out and how long it will take, as in my opinion this issues should have been rectified by now?

Regards,

Martin :x


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Problems with Firefox?


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

When I log on with Firefox, I *always* need to log in to check my messages.

At least with Explora I don't always have to do that but I do sometimes??


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm on Firefox and I don't have that problem...


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

To be honest, I don't really think it's such a problem with Firefox as a problem in general with the site?

Lots of PHP errors etc...?

Even a CGI and MYSQL errors when i tried to post this.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Yes, it was on PHP5 for about 10 minutes, but the configuration was not running well, so I reverted back to PHP4.

Going for lunch, so no more errors! 

Jae


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The TTF is becoming virtually unusable. It is so slow much of the time (since the weekend). Even trying to access this thread it got.

*Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in D:\iCandi Webs\TT Forum\Web\web223a\db\mysql4.php on line 118*


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mac1967 said:


> When I log on with Firefox, I *always* need to log in to check my messages.
> 
> At least with Explora I don't always have to do that but I do sometimes??


Solution for that problem.



mighTy Tee said:


> The TTF is becoming virtually unusable.


I'm sorry but that is a slight exaggeration is it not. Yes the TTF has had performance issues recently (nobody is denying that!) but Jae is working to put things right. The amount of posts we have had this week proves that the TTF is back on track again and if it was 'virtually unusable' those posts wouldn't exist.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone else getting thrown out all the time or is it jut me?


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Anyone else getting thrown out all the time or is it jut me?


Not just you.

I couldn't get on at all last night after the football. Was online for over an hour but failed to even get to the home page at any time when I tried.


----------



## ZTG TT (May 17, 2008)

Me neither ... not till mid morning and I've been trying every 15 min  I am waiting for an important PM though. When I do get in sometimes seems to be parts I can't access :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > The TTF is becoming virtually unusable.
> ...


Kev if it was not true I would not have posted it. Since the beginning of the week this forum has been abysmally slow, giving errors regularly and (to restate) virtually unuseable.

This site has had some very serious operating problems. Maybe Jaehas sorted them in the "down" period overnight, only time will tell. However if the forum problem remain I will once again reiterate it so the owner is aware of the problems his regular users are experiencing and he can take remedial action.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

It's still riddled with problems. Every day it gets worse (assuming you can actually get on).

This is my latest error message...

Ran into problems sending Mail. Response: 550 Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable or not local

DEBUG MODE

Line : 165
File : smtp.php

:roll:


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

Ancien-TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else getting thrown out all the time or is it jut me?
> ...


No problems tonight - probably as fast loading up as I've known the site. Hopefully moving in the right direction now. It was getting frustrating.
Thanks.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

A little slow this morning but been alot worse. Least I can post...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone getting logged out all the time?


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Anyone getting logged out all the time?


No probs here. (using ie7)

Apart from pages loading slowly once I tried to post.


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

Why? Why do I spend an hour on the forum to read 10 minutes of posts? The rest of the time is spent waiting for pages to change! :x


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Anyone getting logged out all the time?


Yes........... :x

(see my earlier post which dear Kev closed) :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ratty said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone getting logged out all the time?
> ...


I cleared the cookies and had some wilk and now it works fine 8)


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Done that but still getting problems with Firefox, think I might reinstall. :roll:

BTW, had the FA cup in my hands today (not often seen in barcode land) :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ratty said:


> Done that but still getting problems with Firefox, think I might reinstall. :roll:


No need to re-install, simply clear out your cookies and then re-start your machine.

The key bit is the re=starting, ensuring the corrupt sessions get wiped from your machine thus when you login again it starts a new one.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > Done that but still getting problems with Firefox, think I might reinstall. :roll:
> ...


Believe me I have cleared out the cookies (more than once!), shut down, restarted, rebooted, etc. etc. I am going to do a system restore to a date before I started getting problems just to see......


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ratty said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > ratty said:
> ...


Are you on a network (with a server), or a standalone machine?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ratty said:


> BTW, had the FA cup in my hands today (not often seen in barcode land) :wink:


I had my hands on it a couple of weeks back ,I work for National Express and they took it on tour


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> ratty said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Standalone machine (laptop), wireless networked to a netgear router, no server. Tonight I tried Firefox on my Macbook Air, seems OK here (so far). Still seeing performance problems, seems to be after viewing several pages you end up waiting for the 'next' page to load which sometimes can be an age.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Beena bit up and down today......very slow at times


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hark said:


> Beena bit up and down today......very slow at times


There has been a LOT of testing on the new site today which has made the current site a bit flakey at times (apologies for that), but it will be more than worth it, 'cos the new site is looking very 8) even if I do say so myself!


----------

